# What is this called?



## Sathawaii (Oct 31, 2013)

Does anybody here know what this creamy white-ish material is?
I've also seen it at a friend's house on the kitchen cabinet corners where the laminates meet.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Really cannot tell from your picture. It looks like the white material is a border around the entire surface. Does it look like a solid material or could it the something squeezed out at the joint?

George


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like PVC T-molding, used a lot on factory-made furniture.
Presses in and locks into a groove cut in center of edges.
Comes in flat, bull-nose, etc.
link to images..
*Images for pvc t edge molding profile*


----------



## Sathawaii (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies!
It actually looks like it was a soft material that has been pasted on and then hardened with time.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

PVC edge-banding in also applied with hot glue adhesive using Holtzer, etc., edge-banding machines, but that is usually flat.
This appears to have a slightly convex surface like T-molding.
If it was T-molding you can pry it away from an edge and it will return to it's shape.
The T-spline would have had to be notched to go around the small radii on the corners.


----------

